# 2011 Eos Change Points!



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, here they are guys and gals, your 2011 Eos changes....
*2011 Eos Change Points*
Models
- Komfort - 2.0 TSI w/ 6-speed manual or 6‐speed DSG with Tiptronic
- Lux - 2.0 TSI - 6‐speed DSG with Tiptronic
Equipment:
- 17‐inch alloy wheel "Le Mans" now standard on Komfort
- 17‐inch alloy wheel "Sienna" now standard on Lux
- Opal Silver (9A9A) no longer available
- Eismeer Blue (Y4Y4) no longer available
- Moonrock Gray V‐Tex leatherette no longer available
- Moonrock Gray leather (TX) no longer available
- Teak leather (VS) no longer available
- MDI with iPod cable now standard on all
- Navigation package (PVH) deleted for Komfort
- Technology package (PXD) deleted for Komfort
- RNS510 Navigation Package optional on Lux
- Technology Package optional on Lux
- 18‐inch "Veracruz" wheel Package with Sport Suspension optional on Lux
- Dynaudio Option optional on Lux

And as always, the disclaimer:
Volkswagen of America, Inc. believes the information and specifications to be correct to the time of publication. Specifications, standard features, options, fabrics and colors are subject to change without notice. Some features may be unavailable when the vehicle is built.


----------



## peabody58 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: 2011 Eos Change Points! ([email protected])*

It never fails - every time we buy a new VW, they discontinue the color option. I'm starting to get a complex!








2009 EOS - Opal Silver (just purchaced (03/2010) Why - the Opal Silver is drop dead gorgeous!!
2007 Passat Variant - Wheat Beige (I love the earth tones)
2005 NBC - Aquarius Blue (traded in for the EOS) Yeah I know they brought it back for the Limited Edition,but that doesn't count.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2011 Eos Change Points! (peabody58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peabody58* »_It never fails - every time we buy a new VW, they discontinue the color option. I'm starting to get a complex!








2009 EOS - Opal Silver (just purchaced (03/2010) Why - the Opal Silver is drop dead gorgeous!!
2007 Passat Variant - Wheat Beige (I love the earth tones)
2005 NBC - Aquarius Blue (traded in for the EOS) Yeah I know they brought it back for the Limited Edition,but that doesn't count.

I was wondering who to blame! Let us know your next color choice so we can order some extra before it gets discontinued....


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: 2011 Eos Change Points! ([email protected])*

I've had my EOS 2.0T 6MT Sport Pkg for over three years and still love it (Thanks, Paul, since you sold it to me!







). Still, some day I'm going to want a new one. Why is VWA so determined to NOT allow me to load up with options on a manual transmission?
Personally, I would want the Lux, but I want the manual transmission, too. Unfortunately, VWA won't sell a Lux with manual, and they won't let me add options to Komfort, and each year, they seem to take more away from that trim line.
When the time comes, NOT having the extra features available to combine with a manual transmission is going to be a dealbreaker for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif For me, manual is part of the FUN of driving!
Fortunately, there's still time for VWA to come to their senses. No plans to trade my current Eos anytime soon!








Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2011 Eos Change Points! (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_I've had my EOS 2.0T 6MT Sport Pkg for over three years and still love it (Thanks, Paul, since you sold it to me!







). Still, some day I'm going to want a new one. Why is VWA so determined to NOT allow me to load up with options on a manual transmission?
Personally, I would want the Lux, but I want the manual transmission, too. Unfortunately, VWA won't sell a Lux with manual, and they won't let me add options to Komfort, and each year, they seem to take more away from that trim line.
When the time comes, NOT having the extra features available to combine with a manual transmission is going to be a dealbreaker for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif For me, manual is part of the FUN of driving!
Fortunately, there's still time for VWA to come to their senses. No plans to trade my current Eos anytime soon!








Greg

You're welcome, Greg! Glad you are still loving that Eos! And I agree with all you said, but unfortunately, in all the VW USA line-up, the models that don;t sell have been getting the axe. The more choices we have, the more expensive the cars are. The more they build the same car, the cheaper it gets. Maybe by the time you are ready, we'll have the BlueSport concept car here, and that will have to come in manual......I hope.....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, Paul!

Interesting concept. Not sure about the soft top, though. Really like the hard top. Yeah, you'd think something like the BlueSport would come in a manual, but will it have features?

Heck, I'd be willing to order another Eos if I could get it the way I want it. Sounds like I can't even do that, though, and that's the source of my disappointment. Guess we'll see how things look in about 2.5 years when it's time to start thinking about the next machine.


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

*2011 Eos EOL?*

I guess I should get on with it if I want Uni Black/Teak or Thunder Blue/Moonrock Grey.

With the new Jetta coming in 2011, and a new New Beetle in 2012, it makes me wonder whether 2011 will be the last year for the Eos.


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

*New un-chromed nose?*

Any news on whether they'll Jetta-wagonize the front end of the Eos to make it look more like the Golf?


----------



## Einride (Mar 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well, here they are guys and gals, your 2011 Eos changes....
> *2011 Eos Change Points*
> Models
> -Lux - 2.0 TSI - 6‐speed DSG with Tiptronic
> ...


The items above are not changes from the 2010 Lux model. At least, not on the current VW.com site--or for the last four months.

However, as long as they are on the table, I have a couple of questions.

First. can anyone compare the Veracruz package with the standard suspension and wheels? Handling, ride, noise, or anything else? I was unable to find a Lux with Veracruz within 150 miles of DC when I bought my Lux two months ago, so I did not get to test it out.

Second, the park assist feature in the Tech package. If you dig deep enough on VW.com, you will find out that the feature includes "optical sensors" at the rear of the car, as well as optical sensors hidden behind the front grille. I cannot find anything other than the sonic sensors on the rear bumper. And there appears to be no sensors at the front at all--and no front-end park assist. The only thing "optical" about park assist appears to be a display on the multmedia screen of a computer generated display of obstacles at and around the rear. So, what's up here?

As an observation, the aim-able headlights that are part of the Tech package are quite good. When the car is started in front of my garage door, the headlights draw a large circle on the door, pausing at the top before returning to their driving position. Cool.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Einride said:


> The items above are not changes from the 2010 Lux model. At least, not on the current VW.com site--or for the last four months.
> 
> However, as long as they are on the table, I have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


I have the optional Technology Package on my 2009 Eos Komfort which, by the way, is standard on my 2009 CC VR6, except that the CC also has it for the front end, which is really great.

It consists of: bi-xenon headlamps, With afs and Park distance control (pdc), rear only for the Eos.

The pdc is only for the rear and is primarily for the sake of making sure there is enough room to lower the top without the trunk smashing into something like your garage door, the car behind you or whatever. It prevents the top from moving if there is not enough room to lower the top completely.

Of course, it also warns you if something like a child, another car, fire hydrant, brick wall, etc., etc., is behind you.

According to some sources, this option will no longer be available on the 2011 Eos. Too bad, too bad.

It was a good one. Leave it up to some manufacturers.


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

*2010 orders over?*

I was told that the 2010 model year is already over and that they are no longer making any more 2010s. Do you know if this is true?

What is the time window for ordering 2011s?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

HighGs said:


> I was told that the 2010 model year is already over and that they are no longer making any more 2010s. Do you know if this is true?
> 
> What is the time window for ordering 2011s?


 It is true. I already ordered 6 2011 Eos.


----------



## EOSwannabe10 (Jul 1, 2010)

*disconcontinued colors buy or not*

For resale value, is it best to NOT buy a 2010 now that has the discontinued colors?
It most likely will boil down to the best deal for us. Options first and foremost on the colors we want.
Do we buy paint now for touch-up or chips?
Thank you.

PS...are they coming out with new exterior colors to replace those?


----------

